# TNT Shake 'em up (or toss them) pasta salads



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2012)

First, I don't measure, I do this by taste. But, I start with a 900 g bag of pasta (I prefer spiral tri-color, but if I don't have that, anything works).

Cook the pasta with celery seed in the water (about 2 T). If I want to spice it up, I put hot red pepper flakes in as well. And, I put 3 eggs in so that they are hard boiled when the pasta is done. I drain the pasta and put it in a bowl of ice water to chill.

Meanwhile, blend 3:2:1 mayonnaise-buttermilk-olive oil. Add 2-3 T ground dehydrated tomatoes or tomato powder, 3 - 4 cloves garlic (depends on taste), 3-4 T grated parm. cheese, Italian seasonings. If you don't like creamy, do EVOO:vinegar:water (3:2:1) and the seasonings. 

Peel and slice the eggs. To the chilled pasta, add: 
1-1/2 cup blanched peas (or, frozen, but not thawed), 
1-2 chopped green onions
1/2 c celery, 
1/2 c chopped black olives, 
1/4 c chopped radish (about 5 or 6), 
1/3 c chopped green/red pepper, 
1-1-1/2 c chopped blanched Swiss Chard 
1/4 c chopped stuffed green olives
1/2 grated jalapeno pepper (more if you want hotter, or leave it out)
 1/8 c grated red onion (or not)
 2 slices bacon, crumbled
 6-8 mini corn cobs, blanched and cut into 3-4 pieces (or you can use canned), 
1 c kidney or white beans, 
1 c garbanzo beans
juice of 1/2 lemon or lime, 
zest of the same 
1/4 c toasted walnuts to which 1/8 tsp of smoked paprika or chilpolte is added when toasting
Minced fresh parsley to garnish. 
2-3 chopped tomatoes--if in season
1 c diced, peeled, seeded cucumber (if in season)
Put everything in a large (I use the cake-carrier size) plastic container with a lid that fits snug, make the lid is on, and SHAKE IT UP. Adjust seasonings-moisture to taste. Chill at least 2 hours before serving. Serve as a side to BBQ ribs, chicken, steak, burgers on a bed of garden fresh lettuce topped with a bit of grated parm and some chopped black and green olives, parsley--take it to the beach on a bed of ice for a meal on its own.

Anyone else care to share a "Shake 'em up" / Toss 'em up Pasta Salad?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 5, 2012)

I do Salad in a Bag.  Yesterday's was garden lettuce, frozen peas, matchstick jicama, chopped eggs, sunflower and chia seeds, blueberries, Maytag blue cheese crumbles, all in a gallon ziplock.  Dressing of choice.

We were out of cottage cheese, which is what I usually use.  Will also add raisins and diced apple, along with bacon, ham, or chicken.  I didn't use pasta, though it would certainly work.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> ...
> Cook the pasta with celery seed in the water (about 2 T).



I never tried this. Do you really feel the difference when you taste pasta, I mean, with and without celery seed? Is it a BIG difference, or just a nuance? Gotta try this one, thanks.



CWS4322 said:


> And, I put 3 eggs in so that they are hard boiled when the pasta is done. I drain the pasta and put it in a bowl of ice water to chill.



I'm a little scared by eggs, I always try to keep them separated from other food until I skin them. But may be I'm just a little paranoid...



CWS4322 said:


> Anyone else care to share a "Shake 'em up" / Toss 'em up Pasta Salad?



Not exactly "shake 'em up", but I'm working on it, thanks CWS4322


----------



## merstar (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuna/Pasta Salad with medium shell pasta or rotini, 1 can white tuna, red bell pepper, sweet onion, black olives, tomatoes, carrot, green peas, and extra sharp cheddar.  Tossed with a Dijon/red wine vinegar/lemon vinaigrette with lots of herbs and spices, and a touch of mayonnaise, 

Another delicious one (I always double the dressing, use scallions instead of onions, etc):
Thai-Style Pasta Salad
Thai-Style Pasta Salad Recipe | Vegetarian Times


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds really tasty CWS, thanks for sharing


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I never tried this. Do you really feel the difference when you taste pasta, I mean, with and without celery seed? Is it a BIG difference, or just a nuance? Gotta try this one, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time you can add flavor to the pasta itself is during the cooking process. I will also add dried basil, etc. to the pasta water when making pasta. 

Good point on the eggs. I hadn't really thought about it. My grandmother did this, so I guess I learned to do this and, knock on wood, no one got sick as a result. I do wash my eggs and, here in North America, all eggs purchased from a licensed egg seller are washed. In the states, I believe it is the same, plus, those sold in most grocery stores are pasteurized. But, grandma's shortcut is probably one I should cease to practice. Thanks.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The only time you can add flavor to the pasta itself is during the cooking process. I will also add dried basil, etc. to the pasta water when making pasta.



Need to do some experiment here, using herbs to flavor pasta while cooking it. Thanks



CWS4322 said:


> Good point on the eggs. I hadn't really thought about it. My grandmother did this, so I guess I learned to do this and, knock on wood, no one got sick as a result. I do wash my eggs and, here in North America, all eggs purchased from a licensed egg seller are washed. In the states, I believe it is the same, plus, those sold in most grocery stores are pasteurized. But, grandma's shortcut is probably one I should cease to practice. Thanks.



You're welcome! Anyway, now I feel bad, I don't like interfering with grandmas' business


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi CWS4322

here is a pasta salad I made a few days ago.
I was writing one of my horribly long posts on Italian pasta salad then you published this nice thread so I didn't finish it 
But on this weekend I'll post it anyway, hope you'll forgive me 

Now go with the recipe:

*Balsamic vinegar pasta salad*
This fast salad recipe needs some vegetables, olive oil, balsamic vinegar,  ham and  mayo.
_Ingredients serving 4 people_ - 320 g penne pasta, 80 g green stoned olives, 80 g canned artichoke hearts in oil, 80 g ham, 5 tablespoons EVOO, 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar (beware: NOT _traditional _balsamic vinegar), 1 tablespoon mayo, 10 g dried hot pepper, ground salt and  pepper as needed.
_How to make balsamic vinegar pasta salad_ – Properly cook pasta al dente in boiling salted water, drain it and cool it under tap water, then put it in a bowl. While pasta is cooking, chop olives and artichokes and dice the ham. In a smaller bowl, mix oil, balsamic vinegar, mayo, hot pepper, salt and pepper and stir well. Add vegs and ham to the pasta bowl, mix well, add the sauce, mix well. Wait some minute then mix again and serve.
You can judge by yourself how much balsamic put in this recipe, and you could substitute mayo with something else. I tried with mild mustard, but then its flavor override all the others.


----------

